# HAPPY THANKSGIVING!



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

To everyone - - we are doing some turkey on the weekend - but to everyone for tomorrow - have a great day!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Happy Thanksgiving to you too 

I didnt know Ireland celebrated the Holiday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well.... :thumb: we too... are having a turkey for our dinner....we are going to "gobble" it up ....and I already know.....that I am going to pig out... it is so good.. :wink: ....but after....I will feel like.. a stuffed turkey..... :laugh:


HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE....BE SAFE..... :grouphug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I love to fix turkey! I also fix a treat for the goaties so they like holidays too! :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What's everyone making? This is the first year we are doing Thanksgiving on our own, in our own place. Just me, hubby, and my brother. Last year we went to a friend's.

I have a turkey breast (figured a whole turkey is too much!) soaking in orange juice. Tomorrow I will stuff it with fruit, put a rub under its skin, and cook it. Mmmm!

With potato salad alongside!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, wish me luck. I have to cook the dinner this year since my mom had surgery yesterday I hope it all turns out well.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day to everyone! I have small turkey marinating tonight and will have all the trimmings with it tomorrow......just hubby and I this year, can't decide if I am happy about that or sad


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Happy Thanksgiving everyone, wish me luck. I have to cook the dinner this year since my mom had surgery yesterday I hope it all turns out well.


 That's a big job and responsibility....I have faith in you....you will prepare a wonder dinner.... that everyone is going to love.... :thumb: ray: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Toth it ended up all comeing together and everything was really good. Now we are getting ready to go Black Friday shopping things here this year are starting from midnight all the way till 5a.m. so we will be shopping all night and day if mom can last that long.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Toth it ended up all comeing together and everything was really good.


 Your welcome... :thumb: :greengrin: .... I knew you'd do a great job... :thumbup:

Oh my.... Black Friday....busy and tiring day indeed.... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope that everyone had a great Turkey Day!
Since my dads last Thanksgiving with us 6 years ago, I have been doing the holiday dinner for my mom, sister, bil, niece, nephew and hubby.....I totally enjoy being nuts and tired from the baking I start on Tuesday to the cleanup after dinner.
This year though was a bit hard for me because my mom decided to spend Thanksgiving with her sister's family and my sister had to work, so it was just myself, hubby, bil and kids. I still made too much food and my bil was sent home with enough for another meal or 2 for all and a ton of desserts.

My sister works caring for elderly in their homes so she really couldn't get the day off, those people still needed someone to help them, even on a Holiday.

We had a smallish bird stuffed with my bread and veggie, sage stuffing, gravy from scratch, mashed taters whipped with home made butter milk,brocoli with cheese, green bean casserole done with cream of celery soup as we don't like mushrooms. Sweet taters drizzled with molasses, buttered corn, home made yeast rolls, coleslaw, cranberry sauce.
Deserrts were, pumpkin pie from scratch(I cooked and mashed the pumpkin a few weeks ago and froze it) Cherry pie and apple pie...from scratch and my Katie dog decided that all those goodies cooling on the table were too enticing because she helped herself to an apple pie :veryangry: I also made a lemon pie and a chocolate pie....and a pumpkin roll. Yep....this is what I'm doing the day after Thanksgiving, NOTHING! After working Sunday, Monday and Wednesday and baking, cleaning before TG, I took today off work....and didn't even sleep in! Grrrr...I was up at 5!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too ...hope that everyone had a wonderful turkey day.... :wink: 

We had a wonderful day...the weather was perfect and not that cold.....sunny no wind... the dinner was yummy ...yummy... :greengrin: and desert ...oh yeah.... a nice apple pie with crumbled top.... :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

The guys wouldn't shut up about how tasty my turkey was! 

It really was REALLY good. Soaked it in orange juice for two days, stuffed the cavity with apples and onions, injected it with a butter solution, sprinkled salt over it, covered it with bacon, and then at the end basted with a honey butter liquid I made.

I went all out on that poor bird LOL! And it was sooo tasty and juicy and flavorful. You know you've done good when a roasted turkey is nice and juicy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The guys wouldn't shut up about how tasty my turkey was!


 HeHe...sounds like it was really really good...... :wink: OK I am getting hungry all over again.....  :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you all had a WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING! We had a very nice day at home - our holiday to spend at home. I cooked a turkey dinner, and my husband's brother and his family came over.


----------

